# Post your Fall pics!



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

I was out driving around a couple days ago and found this spot. It was a little cloudy for decent pics but I really liked this one. 

Post yours up if you have them.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> I was out driving around a couple days ago and found this spot. It was a little cloudy for decent pics but I really liked this one.


Nice shot man.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

This is mine from last fall. Doesn't look like fall yet here in TX for an updated one lol


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> This is mine from last fall. Doesn't look like fall yet here in TX for an updated one lol


keep us posted!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

That is VW Calendar material, beautiful :heart:, October


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

We havnt had our fall yet, was 72 degrees this weekend, driest aug/sept we have had in a century. Looks like its starting this weekend


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Surreyboy said:


> We havnt had our fall yet, was 72 degrees this weekend, driest aug/sept we have had in a century. Looks like its starting this weekend


You suck it had dropped to 40 in ohio already.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

No fall in Texas

Summer, late summer, early summer, and next summer.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*No fall*

No fall in Texas

Summer, late summer, early summer, and next summer.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LEBlackRob said:


> You suck it had dropped to 40* in ohio already.
> 
> 
> 
> *at night


FTFY.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I am currently doing some work on my 2012 and wanted to wait 'till after to post pics, but today we got our first frost and I couldn't resist posting this photo of my Beetle's roof from this morning...


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> I was out driving around a couple days ago and found this spot. It was a little cloudy for decent pics but I really liked this one.
> 
> Post yours up if you have them.
> 
> Very Nice!


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

the beet said:


> I am currently doing some work on my 2012 and wanted to wait 'till after to post pics, but today we got our first frost and I couldn't resist posting this photo of my Beetle's roof from this morning...
> 
> Wow, looks like an abstract painting. Very Cool....literally and figuratively speaking


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Derby Herbie said:


> the beet said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently doing some work on my 2012 and wanted to wait 'till after to post pics, but today we got our first frost and I couldn't resist posting this photo of my Beetle's roof from this morning...
> ...


----------



## jerryn63 (Oct 20, 2012)

*I just bought my 2012 2.0 T*


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Here's my latest...


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Leaves are my Enemy.*


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

kballard72 said:


> No fall in Texas
> 
> Summer, late summer, early summer, and next summer.


Yeah, lol. That "fall" pic I posted was taken in January. That's when our fall is then usually a brief winter and a 2 week or so spring, then the rest of the year is summer.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)




----------

